# How long at the BMW NJ VPC



## pkg (Mar 23, 2009)

Just heard from my CA that my ED car is going to sit in the VPC for sometime because it came off the boat too soon. This sounds very strange. Has any one else experienced this? Is there any way to find out what is really going on and to shorten the waiting time. I have been waiting anxiously to take re-delivery of my BMW.

Thanks


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

It needs to clear customs,then it heads to the VPC to get loaded on a truck to your dealer,total time should be less than 2 weeks from the docking date unless there's any damage that needs to be repaired first before its released.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

pkg said:


> Just heard from my CA that my ED car is going to sit in the VPC for sometime because it came off the boat too soon. This sounds very strange. Has any one else experienced this? Is there any way to find out what is really going on and to shorten the waiting time. I have been waiting anxiously to take re-delivery of my BMW.


First you mean the VDC, not the VPC.

More importantly, there is no such thing as coming off the boat too soon. The boats are on a strict schedule and get offloaded as quickly as possible.

If the VDC is backed up, it may take longer but that´s very different from what you were told.


----------



## pkg (Mar 23, 2009)

The boat arrived on July 11, 2009. The car cleared customs in 2 days after coming off the boat, which would be July 13, 2009. I got this information from the W&H website.
The car was then loaded onto a truck and sent to BMW (the Vehicle Preparation Center). As my CA indicated, it is going to sit in a parking lot, because the car arrived much sooner than expected. JSpira - I hope you are right in that it is because the center is backed up. Praying that there is no damage to the car. Would be nice if this part of the process is as fast and smooth as it has been so far.

Is there is a contact number for BMW to find out when the vehicle will be released to the dealer?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

pkg said:


> As my CA indicated, it is going to sit in a parking lot, because the car arrived much sooner than expected. JSpira - I hope you are right in that it is because the center is backed up.


What the CA said makes no sense. Here is an image of where it sits, however (that's my 2006 3er dead center).



pkg said:


> Is there is a contact number for BMW to find out when the vehicle will be released to the dealer?


That information is really only available once it's in the VDC proper.


----------



## Hasek9339 (Feb 5, 2009)

My car was dropped off in FRA and was loaded on Fedora on 6/24 it then arrived in Newark on 7/11. PKG was your car on fedora? Now I am waiting to do a PC Delivery so I don't know when yet I can pick her up. Irv Robinson was going to find out hopefully sometime this week. The wait for redelivery continues!

N


----------



## pkg (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes, my car was on the Fedora. 

Your license plate number is very close to mine - M 1235Z. I picked my car on June 16th as well !!

Really anxious to find out when I will get my "baby" back!!


----------



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)

If it were me I'd call BMW ED to get the real story. 800-932-0831.


----------



## Hasek9339 (Feb 5, 2009)

That's cool I picked up my car on 6/16 as well! What time did you pick up your car on 6/16 . My check-in time was 9:20am. What car did you pick up? Finally another person that had a car on the same boat as me


----------



## pkg (Mar 23, 2009)

That is an amazing co-incidence. My check-in time was 9:20am as well. I picked up a Black/Black 2010 528i xDrive.


----------



## pkg (Mar 23, 2009)

Just got a call from my CA and guess what - My car is going to be ready for pickup on Wednesday. Hooray for my CA.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

pkg said:


> Just got a call from my CA and guess what - My car is going to be ready for pickup on Wednesday. Hooray for my CA.


Glad the "early arrival" was not a substantial factor in causing delay. Your experience reminds me of everytime my flight arrives early at an airport. We end up just sitting on the tarmac anyway since the ground crew usually does not show up until the scheduled arrival time. In any event it sounds like the back-up at the vehicle delivery center was not excessive.


----------



## jhall1957 (May 31, 2006)

You guys need to relax! I just called SC factory this morning. My car that I dropped off in Munich on the 17th of June was also on the Fedora (M 1155Z) and Kelly told me it cleared this weekend and that normally it's a day or two before it's on a truck and headed to SC.

I have a tentitive re-delivery date of Aug. 3rd.


----------



## Hasek9339 (Feb 5, 2009)

pkg said:


> Just got a call from my CA and guess what - My car is going to be ready for pickup on Wednesday. Hooray for my CA.


I just got an email from Irv and I got approved for a PCD date of 8/6 I am so excited right now!!! :banana::clap::roundel::neener:


----------



## Hasek9339 (Feb 5, 2009)

jhall1957 said:


> You guys need to relax! I just called SC factory this morning. My car that I dropped off in Munich on the 17th of June was also on the Fedora (M 1155Z) and Kelly told me it cleared this weekend and that normally it's a day or two before it's on a truck and headed to SC.
> 
> I have a tentitive re-delivery date of Aug. 3rd.


Cool I will be a few days behind you at the PC !!!


----------

